# Porting



## mattmidgti (May 17, 2013)

Anybody look at porting the exhaust manifolds, cutting the cats off? Any decent gains? 

Porting the intake manifold? 

Porting the heads?


----------



## mhwillia (7 mo ago)

Currently working on it. Did a little bit of smoothing to the runners for the upper intake manifold. Made a noticeable difference in the butt-dyno. I'm definitely going to shave the runners paper thin, and see what happens. Trying to find a larger intake pipe too.


----------

